# Recent Products



## Bitter Jeweler




----------



## Heitz

#1 is pretty bad-ass. I'd wear that.


----------



## Trever1t

Just admiring these, beautiful works of art. 

I have some really nice man made rubies I'd love to have set ....


----------



## Robin Usagani

Nice man.  Do you make other things?  Like necklace, pendant, ear ring?


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

I'd love to set your rubies, Trevor! That sounds bad, donnit?


Schwetty, sometimes. I am working on a butterfly pendant right now, and I am brainstorming ideas for a pendant for another customer. 
Earring designing is rare. Customers want rings. I'd say 90% of my custom work is rings. Designing bracelets is extremely rare. Typically I just set manufactured bracelet mountings. *shrug*


----------



## H4X1MA

My Precious, he takes it from us


----------



## MissCream

Do you have a website? I want wedding bands designed for 2013!


----------



## Robin Usagani

I thought diamonds were girls best friend.  I thought wrong.  Bitterjeweller IS girls best friend!


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

MissCream said:


> Do you have a website? I want wedding bands designed for 2013!



My website is being built, and not quite finished yet.

Until then, there is always: David Wilkinson Design | Facebook


----------



## StringThing

These are certainly works of art.  I keep scrolling back up to #2 to admire it.


----------



## camz

Bitter these are pretty darn amazing! 

Btw...I lost my wedding band surfing last month.  The only time I forgot to take it off, and it gets lost to my other lady the ocean.  :er:


----------



## mishele

<---------is a diamond whore...just sayin!!
I've shown my hubby your work many times. I'm sure at some point I'll be having you design something for me!! :hug::

I'm lovin the first ring!! I'm also very impressed w/ the photography!! I've tried to take pictures of some of my rings and it's not easy getting the results you get!!


----------



## sm4him

Wow. Just. Wow!! Stunning work--the rings AND the photography.  I'd love to sell enough of my work to be able to afford one of those someday.


----------



## dots

Excellent


----------



## jwbryson1

Nice work.  Beautiful designs.  Me Likey.


----------



## spacefuzz

wonderful work. Do you always do 1 offs or do you ever sell the designs en masse?


----------



## Derrel

I love the design feeling of the first ring...so modern, so simple, so elegant, and yet daring, sophisticated, and timeless. *Simply outstanding* in its beauty!


----------



## o hey tyler

So much bling that it harms my organic ocular devices in a good way.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

So I take it this method of shooting jewelry without the reflections from sitting them on glass is acceptable?

Derrel, that is my style. Open elements, space defined by line, and internal reflection.
You can see it at work in the second image, where there is a "mirror bowl" under the
 stone to make the sapphire look large and reflect light back up through.
I get inspiration from industrial and utilitarian elements. Would you believe the first ring
was inspired by an off road cycle tire?

 Thanks for the kind words and positive affirmation! (everyone)




spacefuzz said:


> wonderful work. Do you always do 1 offs or do you ever sell the designs en masse?


I pretty much design per customer. I rarely have time to design for myself anymore. I do have a couple design lines, with rings, pendants, earings, and bracelets, geared towards mass production. I'll market them when my shop grows and I have employees to do the grunt work. I can only tolerate making one of something, and then I am done with it. Manufacturing multiples of one item is no longer a joy of creation, it's tedium of work, and I despise it.


----------



## willis_927

Soooo how much does a ring like in #1 run a fellow TPF member? lol


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

willis_927 said:


> Soooo how much does a ring like in #1 run a fellow TPF member? lol



$2000


----------



## D-B-J

Beautiful rings and very well done photo's. Keep up the great work and creativity.


----------



## Robin Usagani

Thats after TPF discount or before bitter?  




Bitter Jeweler said:


> willis_927 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo how much does a ring like in #1 run a fellow TPF member? lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $2000
Click to expand...


----------



## CCericola

Diamonds = Babies


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

Schwettylens said:


> Thats after TPF discount or before bitter?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bitter Jeweler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> willis_927 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo how much does a ring like in #1 run a fellow TPF member? lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $2000
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


What's a discount?


----------



## Robin Usagani

Fine!  Ill go to costco then   JK.



Bitter Jeweler said:


> Schwettylens said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats after TPF discount or before bitter?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bitter Jeweler said:
> 
> 
> 
> $2000
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's a discount?
Click to expand...


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

CostCo? Tell your wife I am sorry for her.


----------



## Robin Usagani

she spent over 2K for my wedding band ... so stupid..  a guy doesnt need a band that expensive.  It is giving me calluses.


----------



## GeorgieGirl

Bitter, the photography is just amazing. Its perfect. Bling ain't too bad either.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

CCericola said:


> Diamonds = Babies



Bling Baby!
5ct center.









@ GG, I appreciate it, but no, it's not perfect. I really need spend time on some pieces directing the black reflections. I want to be able to put them where I want, rather than be arbitrary from the environment. I am working on setting up my dedicated photo space in my studio, but it's not finished yet. I have to give many thanks to Derrel for showing me, basically, how to use cards and strips to guide light and reflection. :thumbup:


----------



## Robin Usagani

^^^^^^^ Daymmmm!


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

Schwettylens said:


> she spent over 2K for my wedding band ... so stupid..  a guy doesnt need a band that expensive.  It is giving me calluses.



What?!
 First, of course a guy needs a ring that expensive!

 Second, how is it giving you calluses? Are there stones in it? 
 Is it the cleanout holes under the stones, that may be sharp and in need of smoothing?
 Are the diamond pavillions poking through and irritating?
 Are the edges of the outside of the ring too sharp?

 Rings should be comfortable.


----------



## Robin Usagani

Ill try taking a picture of it right now bitter.


----------



## Robin Usagani

Here you go....  Is it worth over 2K?  Platinum.  Heavy..  
]


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

For platinum, yes, that sounds right.

Nice ring!


----------



## Robin Usagani

but calluses .

Bitter, you really need to go to Indonesia.  My hometown.  Go to a city called Yogyakarta.  Famous for their silver jewelry.  You will love travelling there.  And you will get to see this!
Borobudur - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

I took it to PM, Schwetty.


----------



## GeorgieGirl

Bitter Jeweler said:


> CCericola said:
> 
> 
> 
> Diamonds = Babies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @ GG, I appreciate it, but no, it's not perfect. I really need spend time on some pieces directing the black reflections. I want to be able to put them where I want, rather than be arbitrary from the environment. I am working on setting up my dedicated photo space in my studio, but it's not finished yet. I have to give many thanks to Derrel for showing me, basically, how to use cards and strips to guide light and reflection. :thumbup:
Click to expand...


I'd be very interested to seeing/understanding what you are referring to in the photos you included. I am seeing a BG of solid, clean, and clear black.


----------



## GeorgieGirl

Schwettylens said:


> but calluses .



I have calluses too on the pad of my hand at the ring joint of my ring finger. I think mine is from my sterring wheel of my car though and not my rings. FWIW....


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

GeorgieGirl said:


> I'd be very interested to seeing/understanding what you are referring to in the photos you included. I am seeing a BG of solid, clean, and clear black.



I am suspending the jewelery either by thread running through the item, or by a thin metal rod with a small "L" shaped point on the end. The item hangs 8 inches above and in front of a black T-Shirt. I have 2 ceiling tiles on each side, and a white wall in the back. I am bouncing one flash from above the left tile onto the right tile. I am hand holding a second flash, so I can move it around for multiple shots to find the best reflection off the diamonds. Stones are interesting to shoot, because while you might not see an awful reflection off a facet throught the viewfinder, it shows up in the image and you have to figure out where it is coming from and adjust.

I place 4x5 index cards, or even sheets of paper at different angles to try to light up solid black reflections in the metal to define and model the ring shanks.
I don't care for shots in all white globes, domes, or light boxes, because they produce flat, undramatic images. I feel you need some stark black reflections to define shape and for drama. So you need to use some small well placed pieces of black paper to put in these reflections. It is time consuming. I often don't have that time.

I have looked at a lot of retail jeweler sites, and large commercial online jewelry sellers, and I see a lot of different styles of product shots. I like the results I am getting, and feel they set me apart from people selling massed produced items. I have also seen a lot of photoshopping going on. If you look hard, you see diamonds that are repeated. I mean, you can see by the reflection that one stone has been pasted in several locations, to hide dead stones. I have been doing this too, because sometimes you just can't light a dead stone. Often dodging or burning works great to liven up or tone down specific stones. Sometimes I have to desaturate stones that are showing yellow metal through them. This shows up in the picture more than through the eye, which is interesting. I have also seen white rings with yellow diamonds that are black and white pictures, and the stones are painted yellow. Some of the funny ones are where they were sloppy, coloring prongs, or forgetting to color the pavillion of the stone that you can see under the mounting.

Next time I shoot I will try to remember to take a pic of my set up.

The following ring is an example of where I had to do some serious work on the diamonds. They were dead yellow because of poor cut, and the yellow mounting. I will post the original later for comparison.


----------



## GeorgieGirl

Thank you for the highly detailed outline. I am trying to visualize how you are doing this. Are you suspending more than one portion of the ring to get the angle or is you camera positioned to create the angle? I imagine this is on a tripod and a shuttle cable....? And how do you shoot a finely suspended item and avoid any motion from body movement or breathing that could cause the ring to move and lose sharp focus? Another question is what lens are you using and what is your distance from the ring? Is the second flash you are using modified with a diffuser or a box set up? I'm trying to visualize the index cards/reflectors so when you do your next shoot I'd love to see the set up. How long does it take to get a shot you are happy with? And I agree with you, I like the look against the black BG for the drama. Thanks again for all the insight.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

GeorgieGirl said:


> Thank you for the highly detailed outline.





> Are you suspending more than one portion of the ring to get the angle or is you camera positioned to create the angle?


The ring is suspended from one thread stretched between two weighted "posts". I can move these to set the angle of the ring. Like a turntable, if you will.




> I imagine this is on a tripod and a shuttle cable....?


I am on a tripod and using a 2 second timer. I adjust the height of the camera to the  vertical angle I want.




> And how do you shoot a finely suspended item and avoid any motion from body movement or breathing that could cause the ring to move and lose sharp focus?


Actually, using thread to suspend the ring, it pretty much wiggles constantly. Flash stops the motion, so I haven't seen an issue (motion blur)there.



> Another question is what lens are you using and what is your distance from the ring?


I am using the Canon 100mm f/2.8 Macro lens. The old version. My distance varies between 8" to 18". I notice a lot of distortion shooting too close. For instance, the center 5 ct round diamond became egg shaped at the back right side, and I had to use the Liquify tool to make it look round again. I shot that too close.



> Is the second flash you are using modified with a diffuser or a box set up?


No it is not modified. It is low power, like 1/16. I think it diamonds sparkle better with that flash bare.




> I'm trying to visualize the index cards/reflectors so when you do your next shoot I'd love to see the set up.


Will do.


> How long does it take to get a shot you are happy with?


Depends. If I have time it can take 15 minutes to 30 mins to do it right (set up).
I take about five shots each, from 3 to 5 angles till I get the angle that looks best for a particular ring.
Moving the hand held flash around, and sometimes even holding a paper reflector in the other hand.





> And I agree with you, I like the look against the black BG for the drama. Thanks again for all the insight.


Thanks for the feedback, and you are welcome!


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

GG, from this thread: http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/general-gallery/222354-ringzzz.html 
You can see how I have progressed, and it is the thread Derrel introduced me to this: lightright_tabletop_reflectors_home







These are what I am doing with paper or index cards, to add light or white reflections, and remove light or create black reflections.


----------



## GeorgieGirl

Wow Bitter, what an amazing progression...Good for you.:thumbup: I get it now with the reflectors what you are doing with your cards...and the flash, yes, the flash...Got it for the freezing action. A lot of work goes into all of your combined efforts. Very, very cool and Thanks so much again for the time and the lessons.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

I am so happy about CAD/CAM and bringing it into my life. I never would have agreed to do this job without it. If I did agree to do it, it would have been and absolute and painful nightmare. This was still more challenging than I anticipated, but I am so pleased with the final product. This is the only job I did today.

Wax Model (CNC Milled) and Cast Piece:






Finished:






Detail:






There are 124 tiny half point (1.1-1.2mm) diamonds all over this bad boy.


----------



## mishele

Amazing work!!! :hug:: Congrats on all the hard work!!


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

Thanks, Mish!


----------



## Frequency

Amazing works.... So you create your objects of photography too...most of us cannot claim that 

Regards


----------



## GeorgieGirl

That's not a bad boy...that's a Beauty! The Lady who get this must be in Heaven...what are the size of the three large stones? I love the low profile.


----------



## Miladymimi

Beautiful!    Someone is going to be thrilled.


----------



## Demers18

Schwettylens said:


> she spent over 2K for my wedding band ... so stupid..  a guy doesnt need a band that expensive.  It is giving me calluses.



What are you talking about???

You think that the woman is the only one allowed to have a ring they actually enjoy? Seriously, you are going to wear that ring for a long effing time, I sure as hell hope you like it!

The running gag with my wife and I is that my ring ended up costing more than double here ring was worth. lol. And it's true. She happend to fall in love with a ring that was less expensive than mine, however, I'm looking to get get a Tiffany's ring for her anniversary that is double mine. Unless you and I can speak Bitter 
But back to the story, almost every guy goes with the typical cheap ass band that looks like all the others. I simply couldn't do it, we are unique individuals and the ring should also portray that and quite frank;y I wanted bling too. 

Here's a pic of our rings, and yes my diamond is bigger than any ring my wife has. But then again, my wife is into vintage stuff,  and the engagement ring that I proposed with was the ring my grandfather gave my grandmother on their wedding day back in 1952. This ring might not have had monetary value but it sure meant something. 

Here are our rings.

FYI: these were not taken by myself, these are part of our wedding done by: Portfolio and if you look our wedding hptos are her cover page and she was asked to by Getty Images to use our wedding photos. Needless to say we were VERY happy with our photos.

Edit: Her ring was $800 and mine was $1500







[/URL] Lee&amp;Heidi-306 by lee.demers, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

GeorgieGirl said:


> That's not a bad boy...that's a Beauty! The Lady who get this must be in Heaven...what are the size of the three large stones? I love the low profile.



Center was a .60 ct, and the two sides were .40's. The little stones on the sides are .005's, we call them half pointers. they are 1.1-1.2mm.

I've been really busy. It's been like xMas again.
Heres my latest. I will say that I don't care for the large stone for the head, it makes it look cartoony, but It had to be there. :meh:


----------



## Vtec44

Holy crap, that's some serious craftsmanship.


----------



## Demers18

Bitter Jeweler said:
			
		

> Center was a .60 ct, and the two sides were .40's. The little stones on the sides are .005's, we call them half pointers. they are 1.1-1.2mm.
> 
> I've been really busy. It's been like xMas again.
> Heres my latest. I will say that I don't care for the large stone for the head, it makes it look cartoony, but It had to be there. :meh:



So how long would something like this take to create?


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

It took about 10-15 hours from brainstorming, concept drawings, final drawing...to finish.


----------



## GeorgieGirl

I really like the way the edges of the wings are so lacy with the prong work. Is this a commissioned piece?


----------



## Demers18

Bitter Jeweler said:
			
		

> It took about 10-15 hours from brainstorming, concept drawings, final drawing...to finish.



That's impressive. I would have thought that it would have taken ageist double that. :thumbsup:


----------



## Frequency

Bitter Jeweler said:


> GeorgieGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's not a bad boy...that's a Beauty! The Lady who get this must be in Heaven...what are the size of the three large stones? I love the low profile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Center was a .60 ct, and the two sides were .40's. The little stones on the sides are .005's, we call them half pointers. they are 1.1-1.2mm.
> 
> I've been really busy. It's been like xMas again.
> Heres my latest. I will say that I don't care for the large stone for the head, it makes it look cartoony, but It had to be there. :meh:
Click to expand...


Hey Great BJ, i have complaint; your work is par excellence; yet i want it to be displayed in a creative manner too; i want more than a mere display, like keeping it angular, as if it landed the frame flying in from one corner

So much regards


----------



## DiskoJoe

i see this has been up for a while but great work Bitter. Those are classy looking rings you made there. I really like #1. Very unusual but highly intriguing.


----------



## DiskoJoe

Demers18 said:


> Schwettylens said:
> 
> 
> 
> she spent over 2K for my wedding band ... so stupid..  a guy doesnt need a band that expensive.  It is giving me calluses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are you talking about???
> 
> You think that the woman is the only one allowed to have a ring they actually enjoy? Seriously, you are going to wear that ring for a long effing time, I sure as hell hope you like it!
> 
> The running gag with my wife and I is that my ring ended up costing more than double here ring was worth. lol. And it's true. She happend to fall in love with a ring that was less expensive than mine, however, I'm looking to get get a Tiffany's ring for her anniversary that is double mine. Unless you and I can speak Bitter
> But back to the story, almost every guy goes with the typical cheap ass band that looks like all the others. I simply couldn't do it, we are unique individuals and the ring should also portray that and quite frank;y I wanted bling too.
> 
> Here's a pic of our rings, and yes my diamond is bigger than any ring my wife has. But then again, my wife is into vintage stuff,  and the engagement ring that I proposed with was the ring my grandfather gave my grandmother on their wedding day back in 1952. This ring might not have had monetary value but it sure meant something.
> 
> Here are our rings.
> 
> FYI: these were not taken by myself, these are part of our wedding done by: Portfolio and if you look our wedding hptos are her cover page and she was asked to by Getty Images to use our wedding photos. Needless to say we were VERY happy with our photos.
> 
> Edit: Her ring was $800 and mine was $1500
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL] Lee&amp;Heidi-306 by lee.demers, on Flickr[/IMG]
Click to expand...


My wedding ring cost more then my wifes too. But then again her engagement ring cost more then both of our wedding rings together.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler




----------



## Frequency

Is that amethyst?


----------



## BlackSheep

That ring is stunning, Bitter!


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

Thanks! It's your everyday split shank ring. The stone is Morganite, a member of the Beryl family, similar to aquamarine and emerald, and scary "soft" to set. Named after famous banker J.P. Morgan.


----------



## cgipson1

Beautiful work on that ring, Bitter! And a nice capture also!


----------



## mishele

Bitter...I need your price guide....lol My birthday is coming up!!


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

Mish, my price guide is reasonable, to expensive. For your B-day? I hope it's 6 months away! (in other words, you have to get in line and wait your turn )


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

This is my first successfully CAD/CAM Milled ring. Learning CNC Milling is a b!tch.


----------



## Frequency

CAD  =?
CAM = ?
CNC = ?

Regards


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

Frequency said:


> CAD  =  Computer Aided Design
> CAM = Computer Aided Manufacturing
> CNC = Computer Numeric Controlled
> 
> Regards



Basically it means I am designing in 3D on a computer, and having a computer carve the model.
So while the computer is cutting the model, I can do other things! 
It also gives a level of perfection not possible by hand. It is important for things like that image above.
It would have taken more time all around if I did it by hand.
That ring took 20 minutes to model on the computer, and it would have taken 2 hours carved by hand.


----------



## jwbryson1

Bitter Jeweler said:


> This is my first successfully CAD/CAM Milled ring. Learning CNC Milling is a b!tch.



Saw this on Facebook.  It's beautiful.


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan

I worked at a jewelry store for 2 years as I made my way through college. 

It was a fun experience. Nice rings.


----------



## Actinometro

Fantastic. Those are really beautiful designs.
I'm from a city where filigree is a tradition and I appreciate both the creativity and the hand-made work.

congratulations.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

Actinometro, proper filigree is insane! It's an art all unto itself!


Who says guys can't have diamonds?

1.5 carat total.
Bling!


----------



## nmoody

I would rock that and I don't own any jewelry. Nice work Bitter


----------



## Kazooie

So how many pimps buy your rings? 

That's really cool!


----------



## kharp

These are all beautiful!


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

I'm working on something fun for my sister, for xMas.

This is fresh out of casting.


----------



## Jason_L_Naylor

H4X1MA said:


> My Precious, he takes it from us




^^ What he said... #1 looks pretty sick!!


----------



## shinycard255

Bitter Jeweler said:


> GG, from this thread: http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/general-gallery/222354-ringzzz.html
> You can see how I have progressed, and it is the thread Derrel introduced me to this: lightright_tabletop_reflectors_home
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are what I am doing with paper or index cards, to add light or white reflections, and remove light or create black reflections.



This made me chuckle.  I can't believe someone is making money off of this idea and selling shiny cards to amateur photographers.  I get my shiny cards for cheaper and I can cut them custom sizes if need be.  Shiny cards are the way to go!  Oh, and black cards, they rock too!


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

Yeah, I saw that and thought, geee, I can make those myself. But still, that was a turning point.


----------



## Derrel

When the Lightright reflectors came out, they caused quite a stir....back then, we used a LOT of silver-colored Polaroid 4x5 film boxes as reflectors for small tabletop shoots...and putty..and gaffer's tape, and doorstops and wooden blocks and wedges,etc,etc.

"Reflection control" is what commercial product photography is mostly about.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

No time for real photography, iPad will have to do!


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

I made this for my sister who loves riding her bike. I'm talking serious cycling....


----------



## tirediron

Wow!  GREAT job David!  What did you use for the tire?


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

Thanks! Neoprene rubber cord, glued. Diamond baguette reflector.


----------



## tirediron

Brilliant!  Of course you do understand I hate you with every fibre of my being, right?


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

That's ok, I guess.


----------



## bentcountershaft

Bitter Jeweler said:


> No time for real photography, iPad will have to do!





I would assume you have more than you want to think about to keep you busy through Valentine's Day but I just wanted to plant the seed in your head that this is a cool concept for a product shot.  Maybe when you come up for air you can put your brain to work on it if you like.  Nice work as always.


----------



## shents

<3 The first ring


----------



## snowbear

Gorgeous work, Bitter.

Lovely as she is, I can not let my wife see this thread!


----------



## Frequency

A highly creative thread like this too more than one year to build up to 7th page; a quarrelsome/speculative thread( http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/general-gallery/310189-chemically-abandoned.html ; meant no harm to its OP)did not took even two days to reach the same status...:scratch:


----------



## Bitter Jeweler




----------



## CaptainNapalm

Very nice


----------



## lizheaemma

You have some mad talent my friend!


----------



## TenaciousTins

Crazy, crazy talent. You are amazing. My favorite was the butterfly. I would have preferred the big stone to be one of color or something but it was stunning...very, very stunning.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler




----------



## oldhippy

That is some fine work. Nice to see you back.


----------



## pgriz

David!  You're back!  and a nice way to show what you've been up to, as well.


----------



## mishele

Amazing as always.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

...a pin for the owner of a frame shop.


----------



## squirrels

Beautiful pin! I love that.


----------



## sm4him

What incredible works of art--you may just be the single most artistically talented person I almost know.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler




----------



## runnah

Beyond awesome!!!!!!


----------



## Geaux

Whoa!!


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

Thanks!

Did you have nerdgasms?


For the ladies...


----------



## runnah

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Did you have nerdgasms?
> 
> For the ladies...



I may have had a slight chub.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler




----------



## kathyt

Bitter Jeweler said:


>


Pretty. How many carats is that center stone?


----------



## ronlane

Mental note: DO NOT OPEN any of BJ's postings when my wife is around. I can't afford photography stuff if I'm having to buy her jewelry.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

Kathy, it's not big. It might only be a 3/4 ct.

Sorry Ron. I should mark the thread NSFW?

(Not Safe For Wives)


----------



## binga63

Great pics


----------



## ronlane

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Kathy, it's not big. It might only be a 3/4 ct.
> 
> Sorry Ron. I should mark the thread NSFW?
> 
> (Not Safe For Wives)



You got that right.  She loved the 5c center piece one.


----------



## kathyt

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Kathy, it's not big. It might only be a 3/4 ct.
> 
> Sorry Ron. I should mark the thread NSFW?
> 
> (Not Safe For Wives)


I love that shape. Very unique.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

I don't care for the pear shape. It difficult to design for as a featured stone. Trillian/triangles are worse.

Thanks binga!


----------



## runnah

I would love to visit your workshop. 

A true artist.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

If you find yourself in Cleveland, give me a call!


This customer wanted to combine her, and her fiancé's initials.
I tried to make them a little less "in your face" letters...






I designed this for fun...


----------



## Tiller

That green stone is gorgeous.

Saving up for my fiancé's ring was one of the funnest things I ever did. My mother told me not to finance it. She said it wouldn't feel right giving it to her if it wasn't paid for outright. I'm glad I listened to her.

I would walk into the jewelry store every other Friday and put down the money from my part time job so I wouldn't spend it. It took me nine months, but I finally was able to take it home with me, free and clear. All the ladies in the store cheered for me when I left.

It was a good day


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

I can't see spending big money on an engagement ring, especially if you don't have it, and have to borrow.

I've seen the gamut of the girls who are happy with getting an amethyst, to a couple breaking up because of the guy seeing how awful the girl was being about her ring.


----------



## Tiller

Yes, my fiance would have been happy with no ring at all, but I'm glad I saved up for it


----------



## Bitter Jeweler




----------



## mishele

:heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart:


----------



## minicoop1985

I pray to the flying spaghetti monster that my wife doesn't find this thread, or I'm gonna be broke for a looooooooooooooong time.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler




----------



## ZimPhoto

I love the ring!  A classic/Victorian look with lots of diamonds...looks expensive.  I would like to see an additional shot from a slightly lower vantage point and with more DOF so i could make out the design/styling on the side of the band better.  Overall, love it!


----------



## pgriz

Beautiful, David - both the ring and your photography.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

Thanks Zim, and P!

Zim, here's a side view...not happy with the image though.








Before...








After...


----------



## PixelRabbit

Just so ya know, Mr Rabbit was informed a while back that a ring made by you is damn near the top of my wish list


----------



## ZimPhoto

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Thanks Zim, and P!
> 
> Zim, here's a side view...not happy with the image though.



Very nice!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler




----------



## tirediron

VERY nice David, both from a photographic perspective and from a design/manufacture.


----------



## Rosy

you are TRULY gifted.  So happy for you


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

Thank you's!


----------



## snowbear

My oldest would love the steampunk ring.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

Tried something new...for more drama?


----------



## pgriz

That graduated background really works.  And the ring is beautiful.  I just love looking at the stuff you create.


----------



## tirediron

Very nice David!


----------



## runnah

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Tried something new...for more drama?



Round stones?


----------



## astroNikon

Wow
amazing work.  I just scrolled through your facebook page.

I wish I knew you were in Cleveland .. I was just there the other week.
I used to dabble in ring design back in the late 80s/early 90s.  I used Micrographix Designer back then for designing.  
I still have one of the wedding ring I designed with channel set Princess cut diamonds and princess cut rubies on either end in a 18k mounting.  nothing as intricate or beautiful as yours which takes years and years of expertise to design.  Love the photos.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

Ametrine Bracelet...


----------



## mostlysunny

This ring is BEAUTIFUL!!


----------



## tirediron

Very nice.


----------



## darkchild

I had to work LOTS of overtime to purchase my fiance's engagement ring. I still don't have my ring picked out yet though and I think i'm going to have to show her some of your work lol. I visited your FB page and you have some very nice designs!


----------



## kdthomas

Hey Bitter, can you tell me how you got the rings to float in that black space like that? I was thinking about using monofilament line and then shopping it out, but if there's a better way ...


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

darkchild said:


> I had to work LOTS of overtime to purchase my fiance's engagement ring. I still don't have my ring picked out yet though and I think i'm going to have to show her some of your work lol. I visited your FB page and you have some very nice designs!



Thanks Darkchild! Good luck with the engagement ring shopping, there is so much available out there. Talk to a real jeweler, rather than a sales person, and find something durable, for everyday wear. There is a LOT on the market that is poorly made, or not ideal for daily wear.



kdthomas said:


> Hey Bitter, can you tell me how you got the rings to float in that black space like that? I was thinking about using monofilament line and then shopping it out, but if there's a better way ...



I've done that (monofilament), and I've used wire that hooked under the item. The only problem is often you can't get the item to "settle down" and loose floorboards or bumping the table make it shake again. These last two products were shot on non-glare glass, using sticky wax to hold them in place. Careful placement of the wax helps, but I usually have to edit it out. 

I do different things for the gradient effect. I use black or gray paper under (4-5 inches) the glass and curved up behind the stage. Having the glass raised up allows you to put white reflectors underneath, as needed. I'll also put white card above the stage if I want to "light up" the glass in front to effect the gradient like in post #136 above. It all depends on the angle you are shooting, and the angle your light is coming from. I'm still working on getting a system that is easy to get great results quickly, and settling on a style I like. I've been real happy with my most recent shots (above), and cringe at some of the ones earlier in this thread. LOL. I don't have a lot of time to shoot, because often these pieces get picked up within an hour of finishing them.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

The older images on all black were suspended, with black cloth in the background.
I'm not sure which pictures you're actually asking about.


----------



## kdthomas

Bitter Jeweler said:


> The older images on all black were suspended, with black cloth in the background.
> I'm not sure which pictures you're actually asking about.


right ... those at the top of the thread ... I appreciate the guidance


----------



## kdthomas

Bitter ... one more thing ... can you share with us any books you used specifically for techniques and setups for product photos?

Thanks,
--Kerry


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

"LIGHT, SCIENCE, MAGIC"

Great book!

I am only using one overhead 4 bulb flourescent light fixture w/it's diffusion panel. My white box is under it. Attached picture of box being painted. I can do a lot with that one light fixture, because it's the use of reflectors, or blockers that really makes the difference. I linked to a reflector card product somewhere in this thread, I think. But it's just various pieces of white, or black cardboard that you can cut and bend, and position. With jewelry, my approach is more about controlling reflections than anything else.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

I went back and looked, and yes all the images of jewelry on pure black were suspended by a wire in front of black fabric. It was harder to do, because was limited in positioning of the piece. It was also harder to control reflections, because I had to also rig things to hold reflector cards. Then I switched to shooting on the back of a laptop. LOL. It was nice because it was medium gray, and acted as a reflector itself. 

I am liking using the glass stage now though, it gives me more options, as examples in the last two posts.


----------



## Ron Smith

These are just fantastic.  Beautiful subjects as well. Nicely done Mr Bitter.


----------

